# Thinking of raising pigs



## shoblitz (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello, I am new to the forum and to farming in general. I was thinking of getting pigs however, I was hoping to get some opinions from some of those with actual experience. I wanted to raise a couple pigs for meat purposes. However would it be better to have a sow that is breed yearly or just to buy feeder pigs each year. Thanks in advice for the input.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 29, 2012)

*I don't have pigs but I have been deeply researching them too. From what I've found; if you want fast growing pigs go with a standard commercial breed. If you want slower growing pigs that taste better go with heritage. Here is my recent thread, does have some good info; http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=23437*


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't personally have pigs, but my wife's dad who mostly raises beef cows raises pigs some time.

He's gone both routes.

Just getting Feeder pigs is going to be the most cost effective.

Unless that is you goal is self sufficiency, the ability to produce your own animals.  But, to just have the goal of having pork that you raised, the feeder pig route is going to be best.

It costs some money to keep a sow fed.  And don't forget, it takes two to tango so you would need a male as well. 

You'd end up buying a male, and then taking him to sale after he bred the sow.  It just doesn't make a whole lot of sense.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jan 18, 2013)

If you are new to farming then I would suggest you purchase feeders first & see how you like them. I would definitely purchase a heritage breed - they grow slower but they are WAY less destructive to your pastures & tend to have better temperaments. We personally believe the Large Blacks are the best 

Liz


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 19, 2013)

We raise sheep, but buy one pigglet from the 4-H sale every year(to help the kids). We paid about $75 for the last one. You can find them for $25 everywhere, but it was a good cause. We put it up for a couple of weeks for it to get use too the us feeding it, then turn it out with the sheep. In a few weeks it thinks it's a sheep. We have never had one rut up anything. Turning over a few leaves in the woods, maybe. The pig will come up every day for it's grain. One of the easist things we've ever done. Last year we had it for 9 months, wieghed 300lbs. at the saughter house.


----------

